# MonsieurAquilone's first anniversary



## Jana337

A prominent member of the WR Youth League

 and a language creator 

MonsieurAquilone

has entered the club of 1000+.


 Congratulations! 


Jana
​


----------



## DearPrudence

Before everyone says it and before you get tired of it (though I suppose it's too late already) :


*Congratulations Señor Kite !*

*So young and already so much wisdom.*

*Hope you will have a good show in you honour.*​ 


For the benefit of Mr. Kite
There will be a show tonight ...


----------



## carolineR

BRAVO 

Monsieur 

!!!​


----------



## Outsider

_Mes félicitations, Monsieur Aquilone !_
​


----------



## mickaël

Un cerveau lent ? Non, je ne crois pas.  
Bravo, toutes mes félicitations.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos felicitations.  Ce forum est une aubaine pour toute linguiste!!! Merci a vous!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi, je dis ... ! 
 (ou bien ... ?  )


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Moi, je dis ... !


 
Hhaha, je ne suis pas tatoue'! (C'est le seul film de Gabin que je connais!!)


----------



## anangelaway

_Bravo MonsieurAquilone, toutes mes félicitations !_ 

 

*Tant de prouesses* ! 

​


----------



## ireney

3 days late this time !  Félicitations Monsieur Aquilone et j'espère  que nous apprécierons beaucoup plus de vos _posts_ (that's how far my French goes I'm afraid)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you.


----------

